# Purple Heart Predator Set



## BrentWin (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's another predator set that I just took off the drying rack. These are purple heart with ABW toneboards.
From left to right they are a Lil' Dude closed reed, a howler and a open reed distress.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## myingling (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice. Bet Paxton would have a field day with them. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 17, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Nice. Bet Paxton would have a field day with them. Lol


Which do you think he would have the most fun irritating his mother with, duck or predator
?


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice Brent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Which do you think he would have the most fun irritating his mother with, duck or predator
> ?


Hahaha probably predator. He uses the woodie Mostly because it is easier to blow than the others. She is getting use to it. Lol


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll send him a predator now, then a duck when he gets a little older.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> I'll send him a predator now, then a duck when he gets a little older.


Awesome. You want a pen or pot calls blanks. If I have anymore. Lol. I sold them all a while back but may have a few more somewhere


----------



## fredito (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice calls but I think I need to expands horizons from just duck calls....I was trying to figure out why there was one barrel and 2 inserts...then I read the text...now I'm trying to figure out how to blow it with the reed exposed! Regardless, they are very nice looking calls even if I don't have a clue how to use them!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 17, 2015)

fredito said:


> now I'm trying to figure out how to blow it with the reed exposed!


It's kind of weird at first. Gotta bite down on the reed, and where you bite down changes the pitch. On the fly tuning haha


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2015)

Good looking calls Brent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 17, 2015)

That sounds pretty interesting, I may have to give one a try sometime...that would be way more work then then electronic calls were able to use!


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 17, 2015)

fredito said:


> Nice calls but I think I need to expands horizons from just duck calls....I was trying to figure out why there was one barrel and 2 inserts...then I read the text...now I'm trying to figure out how to blow it with the reed exposed! Regardless, they are very nice looking calls even if I don't have a clue how to use them!



Fred, you stick the toneboard about half way into your mouth and your upper lip presses down on the reed, which in effect, changes the length of the reed. You change the pressure or the position of the upper lip to change tone and raspiness.

I had a FoxPro and sold it. I do better with mouth calls. I think you can put more variation and feeling into a mouth call. Just remember, you are trying to sound like a bunny with his boys caught in a bear trap.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## fredito (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol...I don't think I will ever look at predator calling the same again!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry... couldn't help it...

http://i.Rule #2/ca52yA8.jpg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

